# Angeln in der Südsee



## DetlefS (26. August 2009)

Der Urlaub in der Südsee - auf den nördlichen Mariannen steht vor der Tür und was für ein Zufall
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 man kann dort angeblich sehr gut von den Klippen auf Barakuda, King Fish und Red Snapper angeln. Es werden angeblich sogar Wettbewerbe ausgerichtet.

Nun meine Frage, hat schon jemand von Euch von Klippen geangelt? Wenn ja, mit welchem Gerät (leichte Brandungsrute?) und vor allen Dingen wie kriege ich einen Fang dann aus dem Wasser?

Als Köder könnte ich mir Fischfetzen oder entsprechende Wobbler vorstellen. Ich freue mich auf jeden Tip und Danke im voraus.

Gruss Detti


----------



## Tobi94 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Südesee*

War nicht direkt in der Südsee, aber auf Neuseeland. Da haben wir auch auf Snapper geangelt. Mit Tintenfischfetzen.
Wenn du ne 30er Monofile nimmst, kannste deinen Fang auch die Klippe hochziehen. Oder sonst halt mitnem Spundwandkescher...je nach dem wie hoch die Klippen sind.


----------



## guifri (26. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Südesee*

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung wo Du das bist und wie es da aussieht, aber beim Thema von Klippen fischen, ist wohl immer Vorsicht angebracht.

Da wo Klippen sind, sind meist auch HOHE, starke Wellen...Guck Dir das erst mal an, was und wie die Leute da angelen, bevor du den Klippenspringer machst...


----------



## PsychoBo (26. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Südesee*

Barrakuda mit Kunstköder. Alles was schnell durchs Wasser gezogen wird. Schnell heisst wirklich so schnell, du wie auch nur möglich. An Ködern würde ich sowohl Tobis ("Küstenwobbler" mit 15-30gr), als auch flachlaufende Wobbler und Popper einpacken. Ein schnell geführter Popper zieht ganz sicher die Aufmerksamkeit eines Barrakudas auf sich...


----------



## Tortugaf (26. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Südesee*

Hey DetlefS



Nicht schlecht, dein Reiseziel.  :k 



Zum Klippenfischen kann ich dir nur alla gröbste Ausstattung anraten. Das heißt mindestens 0,40 Monofile, weil scharfe Kanten geflochtene u. andere dünne Schnüre oft zerschneiden.
  Gerade wenn du ein etwas größeren Fisch an der Angel, wird die ganze Angelegenheit schwierig.
  Zweiten brauchst du dann auch noch eine richtige stabile Rute u. eine kräftige Rolle.
  Wenn du eine lange Angel hast, kannst du damit besser Vorsprünge überwinden.
Den Fisch kannst du oft nur einfach hochziehen o. mit einer Welle auf einen Vorsprung stranden.

  Es kommt immer auf die Höhe der Klippen an. 

 In Portugal haben wir lange Teleruten benutzt um von den Klippen ( 60 m  ) beim Leuchtturm von Sagres Capo St. Vincent.
 Mit einem Kescher würde ich nicht losgehen , der bleibt nur an den Muscheln hängen.



G. Tortugaf   :m


----------



## derporto (26. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Südesee*

in portugal wird speziell zum landen der fische von klippen ein fangkorb benutzt.ein ausreichend dimensionierter korb also, der an einer leine heruntergelassen wird.der fisch wird hineinbugsiert und der korb anschließend hoch gezogen.sicher gehört etwas übung dazu dies aus 20m zu vollziehen.erscheint mir aber tatsächlich als die sicherste lösung einen fisch auf die art zu landen.


----------

